# Introducing myself



## Redlipclassic (Sep 15, 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Hello![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]My name is marina and I've recently started working as a counter manager for Hourglass at Nordstrom. I am joining this forum looking to form relationships with others who have similar jobs like me who may be able to offer support and advice. I'm willing to be a friend to anyone that is a friend to me. [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 21, 2017)

Welcome i am a newbie also


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 21, 2017)

Mirelanavaro said:


> Welcome i am a newbie also



 Hello!


----------



## misshermionegranger (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi!   I'm new as well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 23, 2017)

misshermionegranger said:


> Hi!   I'm new as well.



 Welcome!


----------



## SallyRyson (Sep 29, 2017)

Me too! Hi


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 29, 2017)

SallyRyson said:


> Me too! Hi



 Welcome!


----------



## Kretgyuin (Oct 30, 2017)

Redlipclassic said:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Hello![/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]My name is marina and I've recently started working as a counter manager for Hourglass at Nordstrom. I am joining this forum looking to form relationships with others who have similar jobs like me who may be able to offer support and advice. I'm willing to be a friend to anyone that is a friend to me. [/FONT][/FONT]



Hello Marina, welcome to the forums.


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard Marina! Hope you enjoy this forum like I do already.


----------



## Estereofonica (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello there! I have been following you since months, so it's time to take active part in this forum! Thank you for all the good moments you give to me. I'm not an English speaker, so be indulgent with my English, please!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome! Your English is just fine.


----------



## Estereofonica (Nov 11, 2017)

LOL! Thank you. Just wait and see... ;-D


----------



## jenniloves (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello, welcome all.

I would also like to introduce my blog (mod note: link removed. When you have ten posts, you may add it to your forum signature. -shellygrrl)


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum 
I am new also


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

Hello


----------



## amandaperkins (May 31, 2018)

Welcome aboard. I am a newbie as well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2018)

amandaperkins said:


> Welcome aboard. I am a newbie as well.



 Welcome!


----------



## briannafreeman (Jun 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! You're going to love it here. Makeup, advice, and friendships; this place has it all.


----------



## Yamly (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi to all! Awesome forum


----------



## Tove (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi there


----------



## Wiey (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi everyone !


----------

